# Pinch Welds



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Been doing a lot of reading and searching for ways to get my front down lower while trying to save cash. I've realized that no matter what Im gonna have to swing for new front struts. Currently on the old Mason-Tech's with the bearing relocation. Theyre good struts just dont get very low and the upward travel sucks. Anyway, Ive seen a lot of people talking about bending their pinch welds? I'm assuming these are right at the top of the fenders under the liner. Never thought about that before but it could be possible that's another thing holding me up. Since Im over here in the sand box I cant take a look at my car but was wondering if anyone had any pics of them on their MkV (or even MkIV i guess)? Also, what do you guys use to bend them? Just a hammer or what? How much added drop have most of you been seeing with this mod? 
Would LOVE to see pics. I get home in about a month and am going to straight to the car to fix some much needed problem areas. Thanks :thumbup:
pic of the crap box


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

You can see them in the first picture. That's what they look like stock. You just hammer them flat. the second picture is the weld flattened. It's hard to see, but it is flat. I think you end up getting about an extra 1/2 inch.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

not gonna help..just wanna let you know that car looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> You can see them in the first picture. That's what they look like stock. You just hammer them flat. the second picture is the weld flattened. It's hard to see, but it is flat. I think you end up getting about an extra 1/2 inch.


 THANKS! Thats helps a lot. I really appreciate that :thumbup:



> Kiddie Rose
> not gonna help..just wanna let you know that car looks amazing


Thanks man... I like your Lil Wayne quote. I went around saying that for like a full week after I heard it. Hahaha.... I love that sh!t :laugh:


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Guess each car is different, but on my mkiv with 17s I lay dogleg and am about an inch away from my pinch welds. I bent them before I knew I didn't need to...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

derryo said:


> Guess each car is different, but on my mkiv with 17s I lay dogleg and am about an inch away from my pinch welds. I bent them before I knew I didn't need to...


Probably has to do with overall diameter of your wheel and tire combo. Shorter sidewalls on 17's would make you lay dogbone earlier and leave more gap between the tire and pinch weld.

So has anyone contemplated slightly notching/tubbing the rail above the pinch weld? My cars pinch weld is already horizontal, but that rail is resting on the tires. Too structural to touch?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Travy said:


> This car sucks. I've been in it.. Can't wait to see you buddy, maybe I'll actually come down to Tacoma when you get home so we can grab beers


dude, at this point, i'd even go all the way up there just to drive my car and actually do something. :laugh: sitting around waiting to leave is just making me more home sick :beer:


----------

